# Radon Black Sin 8.0 oder ZR Race 10.0?



## shadow1301 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin neu hier und dies wird mein erster Forum-Eintrag.

Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, entweder ein Radon Black Sin 8.0 oder ein ZR Race 10.0 zu kaufen.

Mir geht's dabei in erster Linie um die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der Rahmen - Alu oder Carbon?

Da ich in Hamburg wohne, würde das Rad nicht besonders viele Berge zu sehen bekommen. Es würde eher für Fahrten durch den Wald und zur Arbeit genutzt werden.

Ich würde mich über ein paar Ratschläge und Anregungen freuen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Nick


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das ZR Team nehmen, ist besser ausgestattet, hat halt nen Alu Rahmen. Allerdings ist der Gewichtsunterschied gering. Im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (6. Juni 2012)

Wenn du nur ab und zur Arbeit fährst und damit bissle durch den Wald braust würde ich den Alurahmen nehmen. Wertige Austattung macht sich hier deutlicher bemerktbar als ein leichterer Rahmen.

Ich finde Carbon ist erst dann sinnvoll, wenn es dir um jedes Gramm geht. D.h. ich persönlich würde ein Carbonrahmen nur dann kaufen, wenn ich gleich auch genug Geld hab um richtig wertige Parts dran zu bauen, man das Gewicht auf 8,X KG bekommt.


----------



## shadow1301 (7. Juni 2012)

Danke Euch, ich habe mich nun für das Race entschieden,, obwohl das Black Sin natürlich optisch sehr viel hübscher ist... Aber Aussehen ist halt nicht alles ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (7. Juni 2012)

Hatte das zr Race und sage nur 
Carbon? Nee lass das, macht die Berge eh nicht flacher.
Einmal einen Kittchen im Rahmen und schon Schrott.
Es lebe der Alurahmen.


----------

